# Troy-Bilt 2410 fuel system related questions



## StanW (Feb 9, 2021)

I have a few basic and embarrassing questions about a Troy-Bilt Storm 2410 with a 179ccc engine. It's about 5 years old.

When you drain the carb by opening the angled screw at the bottom of the float bowl, do you have to drain the fuel tank first or somehow shut off the fuel flow (like pinching a fuel line)? If so, what is the best way to shut off the fuel flow?

Does this snow blower have a fuel filter? I don't think it does, and I don't see one inline. However, there may be one attached to the bottom corner of the fuel tank where the fuel line attaches. It's not clear from the manuals or information online. 

If there is no OEM fuel filter, is there a kit that I could purchase to use with this? Maybe something with hoses, filter and some clamps? I looked inline but didn't see anything. But I would be surprised if people were not doing this. 

I have noticed some small debris in the fuel tank. I'd like to avoid any future problems.

Thanks for any advice and information. 

StanW


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

There is no shut off.
The filter is is in the bottom of the tank where the fuel comes out.
You can drain the fuel with the drain bolt on the carb...just have to have a way to catch the fuel.
If you have less than a half tank can can safely put the machine on the bucket and won't have the possibility of fuel leaking past the cap. ..or fuel going to the carb as the outlet on the tank is at the rear which would make it the highest point.
There really isn't a good place to add a fuel shut off without having some fuel line hanging down below the cover.
Thing about fuel filters for gravity feed fuel supplies is many are to restrictive and can cause fuel starvation issues during high demand situations. 

Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Greetings and welcome to the forum.

I have a TB 2410 of similar vintage and it did come with the 179cc engine, until I swapped the engine out for a Briggs 305cc.

I believe the fuel filter/screen is integral to the tank where the fuel line fitting is located. You can certainly add another 'inline' filter. There are small ones that you can buy online. Just Google 'Briggs inline fuel filter' . . . they are generic and will work in most situations.

As for the TB 2410 itself . . . that machine is/was in desperate need of the impeller modification, which I did on my 2410. The 'mod' turns it into a whole different machine . . . even with the 179cc engine.

I found that the 179cc (Powermore) engine was problematic during the second year of operation as it tended to surge . . . I ran a bit of choke to keep the fuel mixture a bit rich. I eventually got the Briggs 305cc engine and put the 179cc engine on an old Toro 3521 that I was restoring.

I did notice that a year or 2 after I bought my TB 2410, they came with the 208cc engine standard, instead of the 179cc.

If I recall, there is no fuel shut-off valve on the 179cc, so if you drain the carb bowl, you will be relying on the float valve internal to the carburetor to keep the tank from draining into the carb. It might work for a quick carb bowl draining.

For the off season layup, I have just run the machine out of fuel, but more recently just dope the fuel up with stabilizer and fuel system cleaner.

Anyway, the TB 2410 is a decent machine for the price, and I have done quite a few modifications to mine. I bought it because the stores were all sold out of Toros and the TB was red, so it was close enough for needing a new machine in a pinch. 🤪


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF stan

the fitting screwed into the tank is also the fuel filter, inside the fitting is a very fine mesh screen , drain the tank first than the carb


----------

